# Apache 2.2.2 configuration problems



## dovegun (Jul 27, 2006)

I have Apache installed on my computer, http://localhost gave me a page saying it worked. I edited httpd.conf, and changed 'DocumentRoot' and '<Directory' to C:/Temp_Serv (Where my Index.html page is located) and when go to http://localhost/ I get a 403 error:
------------------------------
You are not authorized to view this page 
You might not have permission to view this directory or page using the credentials you supplied. 
------------------------------

During the install I made sure that all firewalls were off, and closed all programs (as the tutorial said to) and upon starting the Apache service I get no error messages.

My operating system is Windows XP SP2, and I used the .msi (Windows Installer, not binary). If you need any more information let me know.

If anyone could help me out I would greatly appreciate it. If you have AIM, my screen name is Dovegun.

Thanks,
Chase


----------



## dovegun (Jul 27, 2006)

[bump]

I really need some help. Even a link to a tutorial would be helpful..
please.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Show exactly what your DocumentRoot and <Directory lines look like. Is the syntax proper?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Not to mention what are the permissions on the folder you changed it too. Why did feel the need to change the document root. Check the error.log file and tell us what it says.


----------



## dovegun (Jul 27, 2006)

Configuration file:
#DocumentRoot "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/htdocs"
DocumentRoot "C:/Temp_Serv"
/\/\/\/\/\/\
#<Directory "C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/htdocs">
<Directory "C:/Test_Serv">

The Error log:
[Tue Aug 08 07:09:39 2006] [warn] pid file C:/Program Files/Apache Software Foundation/Apache2.2/logs/httpd.pid overwritten -- Unclean shutdown of previous Apache run?
[Tue Aug 08 07:09:41 2006] [notice] Apache/2.2.2 (Win32) configured -- resuming normal operations
[Tue Aug 08 07:09:41 2006] [notice] Server built: Apr 29 2006 18:32:31
[Tue Aug 08 07:09:41 2006] [notice] Parent: Created child process 124
[Tue Aug 08 07:09:41 2006] [notice] Child 124: Child process is running
[Tue Aug 08 07:09:41 2006] [notice] Child 124: Acquired the start mutex.
[Tue Aug 08 07:09:41 2006] [notice] Child 124: Starting 250 worker threads.
[Tue Aug 08 07:09:41 2006] [notice] Child 124: Starting thread to listen on port 80.
[Tue Aug 08 18:49:56 2006] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] client denied by server configuration: C:/Temp_Serv/

I apologise for the late reply, I haven't had internet for a while.
I changed the document Root because this tutorial I was reading said to.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What are the permissions on the htdocs folder and what are the permissions on your new document root.

Is that a Typo Temp_Serv or Test_Serv


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Squashman said:


> What are the permissions on the htdocs folder and what are the permissions on your new document root.
> 
> Is that a Typo Temp_Serv or Test_Serv


yeah...your doc root and directory must point to the same location


----------



## dovegun (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh..I just realised I had a typo in there..

I feel like an idiot >_<

Thank you for all the help, I wouldn't of ever noticed the typo without you guys haha
-chase


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Did the same thing a couple of months ago. Coudn't figure out why this program wouldn't run and then I finally realized the typo in the path


----------

